# 19 Days and Counting—The Classic 24 Hour at Daytona



## VintageRacer477 (Jul 6, 2010)

At last count, there were SIX CSLs entered.

The Classic 24 Hour at Daytona is shaping up as one of the best vintage/historic race events on the Eastcoast. It "Green-flags" in only 18-1/2 days. Will you and your fellow BMW owners be there? If you can't join us for this amazing weekend, tell your friends who can.

Word has gotten out about what a great event it was last year. Consequently, ticket sales have far more than doubled from then, and the roster of racing drivers and race cars is better than ever. For the latest news on that, see: http://classic24hour.com/news.html

Join us in the Car Corrals on the 14th & 15th. All sports car marques are welcome. We already have Porsches, Corvettes, Ferraris, Mustangs and more signed up. Early arrivals on Saturday get a Goodie Bag. The value of the Goodie Bags grows each day. Arrive early Saturday for the limited number of Goodie Bags and to sign up for the Behind-the-Scenes Tour.

When you enter the track from the West Gate/Turn 1 Tunnel Entrance, follow the main road around the track to the turn for the Fan Zone. The Corrals will be on your left along the fence. Look for the blue-topped Canopy with the Vintage Motorsport banner as seen in my Avatar. Krispy Kreme coffee will be hot and waiting for you!

For more information on the event, see the attached flyer.

See you soon. Meanwhile, tell your fellow car club friends about this fantastic event. You and they can still get a club discount code good for $15 off Infield Parking. (Ask me about that. [email protected]) I just checked Travelocity and rooms for the weekend are still available within 2 miles of the track for from $50 to $249.

Best,

Norm Sippel
a.k.a.VintageRacer477


----------



## VintageRacer477 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Update*

DAYTONA BEACH, Florida (November 2, 2015) - Sports car racing greats Derek Bell and Brian Redman are the latest legends confirmed for competition in the Historic Sportscar Racing (HSR) Classic 24 Hour at Daytona presented by IMSA, November 12 - 15, at Daytona International Speedway.

Bell, a three-time Rolex 24 At Daytona winner and five-time winner of the 24 Hours of Le Mans, will be reunited with one of the iconic No. 14 Lowenbrau/Al Holbert Racing Porsche 962s. In its active career, Bell co-drove the Lowbenbrau 962 he will race at the Classic 24 Hour at Daytona with Holbert to four victories, with Chip Robinson joining the duo for one of the wins.

"I'm thrilled to be united with our very special car at such a memorable circuit," Bell said. "So many emotional moments come to mind when one considers what Al Holbert and team did for all of us and the sport during those wonderful years. So many thanks to Dan Curry, the owner of the car!"

Another three-time Rolex 24 At Daytona winner, Redman will return to the wheel of the same 1972 BMW CSL he raced in last year's inaugural Classic 24 Hour at Daytona as well as the memorable Aston Martin AMR-1 Group C race car that he drove in its active career.

Redman will share the No. 51 BMW - one of six CSLs from that era entered in the race - with car owner Scott Hughes. Redman scored his second of three Rolex 24 At Daytona victories in 1976 at the wheel of a similar CSL, driving for 14 hours after co-driver Peter Gregg took ill early in the race. John Fitzpatrick then stepped in to co-drive with Redman after his own BMW retired early.

Redman raced the Aston Martin in the 1989 World Sportscar Championship and scored a popular fourth-place finish in the AMR-1 in its home race at Brands Hatch, co-driving with the late David Leslie.

For more info: hsrrace.com
To but tickets: hsrtickets.com
For Car Corral info & discount: [email protected]
Car Corral coffee & donuts will be supplied by Krispy Kreme, Daytona Beach. Early birds get Goodie Bags too.


----------



## VintageRacer477 (Jul 6, 2010)

*On-line Ticket Sales End This Friday*

I know that many of you who are coming to the Classic 24 Hour at Daytona already have your tickets. For those who don't,* on-line ticket sales at www.hsrtickets.com end on Friday, November 6.
*
Florida First Coast BMW CCA already has a code. Cars in the Corral will be: Porsches, Ferraris, Corvettes, Mustangs, BMWs, Challengers, and ???

If you want a code to save on Infield Parking, email me ASAP. [email protected]

See you soon.


----------

